# G22 Conversion to .22LR



## CMC (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever used one of those conversion kits off of Glockmeister? here is a link for it.

Advantage Arms L.E. .22 Conversion Kit For GLOCK Models 17, 22, 31, 34, 35, and 37-www.glockmeister.com

a $325 price tag isn't to bad, but how reliable is it? Any info at all on these from people that have purchased them will be great.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I had one for my G21. Worked well but you typically need to feed them quality higher velocity stuff. I seem to recall they recommend minimags.


----------



## mjl4237 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the Tactical Solutions 17/22 .22lr conversion kit for my G17 gen 4. Its the newest version which has a "squared symbol" where the 17/22 is noted on the cover. I called TS to discuss if I should purchase it. The nice lady told me it was the newest version and all the problems had been worked out. They include FTF, FTE, FTF, FT work any way possible. Oh... sorry did I say that out loud? I like that it has the 15r magazine. I wanted it to practice for IDPA and be economical, I'm not as wealthy as some politicians. Bottom line after polishing and keeping very clean is that its very finicky. So far the best ammo seems to be CCI mini mag 40gr. Although is still has malfunctions. I'm going to probably test hotter ammo. The CCI is about 1250fps. It seems to need a good kick. TS told me to break it in and I have run about 700 thru one bullet at a time because it only feeds maybe half the time. Any way if it can consistently work it would be great. I'm going to keep working it and cleaning and polishing to wear it in. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------

